# help really worried mummy



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

hi 
im hoping someone can help me.
so heres a little backstory.jj was spade in feb/march and since has been better eg more social playful but also on bad side more fussy with food,and holding poops in for a day or two at time , vet says good food = less poop so didnt think anything wrong. i went away on a girly weekend on fri and left jj with mum brothers girlfriends mum as i always do.she put her on bakers dry food for the weekend even though i gave her the jameswellbeloved that i feed her (which i wasnt happy about but thats another story). anyway i have this fabric headband that i took with me which has a 1p sized plastic jewel in the middle of this fabric flower and i wore it allweekend .packed everything away so nothing was within reach and clothes in basket before i picked jj up late sunday afternoon, she was happy and playful only picked at dry kibble, had a giant bowel movement.monday fine still only picking at food and dental stick but playing , peed only pooped very same amount.tuesday i had to be out early so mum let her and other chi out but didnt watch them theres two poops in garden (so were assuming they both went potty)got back at 2 to find jj pulling something out off washing basket, find out its headband, took it off her went to put head band on and noticed no jewel ( no dont know it she has eaten it or it fell off at weekend cant see it didnt notice the jewel missing to 2.30 on way out but didnt think) , she has bad wind which i think is to do with changing her food back? and didnt really eat mutch kibble but chewed on a piece of rawhide and at half a hotdog and at 1ish this morning (16/05) she ate two hand fuls of kibble and at 2ish she wanted out since then shes peed four times and still has wind but hasnt even tried to poo her abdomen dosent seem tender i've pressed on it.i dont have enough money for a vet visit at moment only have £40 till next tuesday as im on jsa, so am hoping i dont need a vet visit.im worring my self so much i cant stop looking at her (shes curled up next to me at moment) part of me thinks she must have swallowed it and its stuck and is worried about the possible op if she has, and the other part is thinking maybe she just hasnt eaten enough to want to go yet? when my friends dog ate a bit of plastic the vet told her to wait 24-72 hours to see if passes but that dosent make me feel anybetter at moment. only symptons are she hasnt pooped and bad gas and possible missing jewel so im hoping im over reacting. p.s i also tried some bread but this was about about midnight cus i had just read about doing it to help and mum was telling me she is acting fine and i was being paranoid.
any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I highly doubt that the little gem is stuck and most times when they are the tummy is tender and she tries to go and can't. 

Most likely she just doesn't have to and because your so worried it's seeming longer then it is. Unless she went 3 days with no poops or tried to poop and couldn't I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know it's hard, but you're just going to have to wait and see. As long as it's not huge, if she actually ate it, it should just pass right through. I noticed that you said she was chewing rawhide? Rawhide can lead to digestive blockages, and become quite serious. If I were you, I would stop making rawhide accessible to her, and consider a healthy alternative such as bully sticks, or antler. Also, why is she eating hot dog?


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for your quick reply . i hope so. 
shes was lay next to my head just staring at me and periodically sighing at me , i think im staring to annoy her cus i keep trying to check that thier is nothing stuck in her tummy shes just got up and and more the the furthest point on the bed and curled up.i hoping that it it was a blockaged then she would be upset or in pain but she was/is fine except when i pick her up or try to get her on her back she makes a little grunt but is fine when i touch her.


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

she was on a little bit of hot dog cus my mum decied to feed her it as a treat as she said she looked "sad" (another thing i wasnt to happy with as i dont like giving her human food in any capacity but mum did it while i was out, i only included it so to make sure everything was known, as for the raw hide i guess i was a bit stupid on that front as i didnt realise about it, also what is a bully stick? and is it just avalible from usa and canada? cus i havent heard of it in uk.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is probably suffering due the the Bakers, it really is an awful food, it gives dogs the worst wind! Explain to your mum that it is a very low quality product, in fact it is the same as Tesco Value dog food, just in another package and with a very good marketing campaign. Just keep her on the James Wellbeloved, don't keep swapping her food around, and see if she settles. The hot dog won't be helping matters either lol.
I agree with Mooberry, if she had an obstruction, her tummy would be tender. If you are still worried in the morning, take her to the vet for a check up, better safe than sorry.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You got great advice from the ladies. I hope your pup will be ok in no time, keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks everyone who has replied. i starting to feel a bit better after listening to you all and the fact that shes finally going sleep as opposed to quietly staring at me with her big brown eyes.never thought id be wishing so hard for her to leave a little present for me by the door as i am tonight though. i think if she dosent poo by 9 am when the vets open im gonna take her but hopefully she'll be fine.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Let us know what happens--whether you take her to the vet or you think she's ok.


----------



## motherofJJ (Nov 8, 2010)

she had a bowel movement at 9 this morning ,she wasnt happy cus it was raining so seemed to be reluctant to leave the house she didnt seem to be in pain she wasnt licking her lips or wimpering etc . it was solid but a bit softer then usual and i couldnt find anything in in but then im not 100% certain she ate it.im taking the fact that she has had a bm and is running around jumping up the backs of my legs and playing like a loon inspite of me prodding her on the hour every hour last night as a sign that shes ok.but im still gonna watch her over the next few days.

im putting the gas down and the recent development of cabbagey burps down to going back to her normal brand and the half hotdog. does that sound right?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

24 hours is your window for any obstructions high protein foods is what hooks consumers so lots of low brands contain pretty much fillers and jacked up protein packs. Shes just fine


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Some dogs have very sensitive stomach and can not handle foods such as hot dogs..my dog would end up at the vets if I EVER fed her such a high fatty food...I hope her issues get resolved but a 5 or 6 star dog food ...I believe has kept my dogs healthier than feeding a low quality food...also switching foods cause trouble for my dogs as well....Good Luck to you and your pup she is very sweet


----------

